# Grooming table,my Best Buy this year!



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

So now I have finally got my table along with what I think I may just about need to start home grooming my two. I have always bathed, brushed and combed them,but due to a really bad back grooming them on a table has never been ideal! 
I'm delighted with my purchase,not the most elaborate one,but does the job.
Not sure Sid will agree as he was first on it. I just started with a trim around the face and a good comb through.
Oh and the dodgy looking cut on the leg is not a boo boo but his hair growing back after his op


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry I have to add picture separate using the iPad


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Last one


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Barb has got competition in the home grooming stakes 
Sid looks like a wonderful fluffy lion.
Does your table have straps to 'hold' him with?
My girls are with the groomer now and I'm dreading picking them up


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Wonderful job!!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Barb has got competition in the home grooming stakes
> Sid looks like a wonderful fluffy lion.
> Does your table have straps to 'hold' him with?
> My girls are with the groomer now and I'm dreading picking them up


I'm sure I've got along way to go to match barb. Yes marzi just the one though. I'm sure they will look great. 
Thank you nanci, I've yet to use the clippers!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Nicely done on the face. Can't wait to see him all done. I love Sid.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks barb, I'm reluctant to do that at the moment I do love the fluffy Sid! I did do around his feet and his pads.so maybe a little at a time.


----------



## Aly (Mar 27, 2015)

I was thinking about grooming Lucy myself. I worked out I can get a grooming table, clippers and scissors for the price of 3 grooms. 
At the moment it's a struggle to even brush and comb her. I've just used a coat King on her and the amount of fur that came off her was phenomenal.
When I got her I watched a YouTube video of a cockapoo being groomed and it looked so easy that my intention was to home groom her. How they got a cockapoo to stand still in that video amazes me, I can't even get Lucy to stay with me for a 5 minute comb, it's a constant battle.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Sid looks great, good job. I love the fluffy too, at least from what I remember. I'm still waiting for Sophie to grow her fluff back. I feel I have a Poodle at my house.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Aly said:


> I was thinking about grooming Lucy myself. I worked out I can get a grooming table, clippers and scissors for the price of 3 grooms.
> At the moment it's a struggle to even brush and comb her. I've just used a coat King on her and the amount of fur that came off her was phenomenal.
> When I got her I watched a YouTube video of a cockapoo being groomed and it looked so easy that my intention was to home groom her. How they got a cockapoo to stand still in that video amazes me, I can't even get Lucy to stay with me for a 5 minute comb, it's a constant battle.


This is the main reason why I decided on doing mine myself £80 every 8 weeks,also I do find grooming them quiet therapeutic . I had the same problem with Sid trying to keep him standing still for long and when I found a knot I really need two hand to remove it without causing him any pain,so you can imagine I really need a third hand to hold him still. 
This is where the table is a god send. He was more than happy to stand and didn't even flinch when I was brushing out any matts
So I'm happy and he's happy! 
How old is Lucy now maybe it's time you got one and got her use to it,you might even find like Sid she will stand still on one.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Alittlepoo said:


> Sid looks great, good job. I love the fluffy too, at least from what I remember. I'm still waiting for Sophie to grow her fluff back. I feel I have a Poodle at my house.


Rest assure it won't be long until Sophie has her fluff back. Molly usually looks like a poodle after her cuts.This is the other reason why I've decided to home groom them I can keep on top of the cuts and do them more often, so less chance of bad matts and as a result of that less chance of having a semi naked pooch!


----------



## Aly (Mar 27, 2015)

Goosey said:


> This is the main reason why I decided on doing mine myself £80 every 8 weeks,also I do find grooming them quiet therapeutic . I had the same problem with Sid trying to keep him standing still for long and when I found a knot I really need two hand to remove it without causing him any pain,so you can imagine I really need a third hand to hold him still.
> This is where the table is a god send. He was more than happy to stand and didn't even flinch when I was brushing out any matts
> So I'm happy and he's happy!
> How old is Lucy now maybe it's time you got one and got her use to it,you might even find like Sid she will stand still on one.


I know what you mean about needing a third hand! She was one year old last month.
I could happily spend hours grooming her but I'm lucky if she tolerates 5 minutes before she escapes and tries to hide. 
She loves going to the groomers though!
I think I will invest in a grooming table, I'll let you know how we get on.


----------

